# Best option for pump?



## Laser50216 (May 27, 2020)

Ed medications increase blood flood significantly which could make them ideal as pre-work out supplements to increase pump while lifting  Which one is best for this purpose?

sildenafil (Viagra), tadalafil (Cialis) or vardenafil (Levitra)?

Viagra and Cialis are know to help prevent prostate inflammation. Does Levitra do this as well? Are there any other additional benefits or risk I should be aware of? Is this dose dependent and if yes how so? How would one determine dosage for these?

Thanks


----------



## bvs (May 27, 2020)

Never tried levitra, but Viagra 25mg and cialis 10mg is a good starting point and gives great pumps in the gym


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 27, 2020)

Cialis 10mg a day has been working well for me!


----------



## sfw509 (May 28, 2020)

Never tried, a friend has and said he didn't get a pump... But it did work. Hahaha.

George Farah talks about this in an interview. Link below.

https://generationiron.com/george-farah-viagra-pump/


----------



## Gibsonator (May 28, 2020)

sfw509 said:


> Never tried, a friend has and said he didn't get a pump... But it did work. Hahaha.
> 
> George Farah talks about this in an interview. Link below.
> 
> https://generationiron.com/george-farah-viagra-pump/



we don't allow generation iron links around these here parts :32 (8):


----------



## sfw509 (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. FNG mistake.


----------



## liftsiron (May 28, 2020)

I like Cialis as it's good for the prostate to.


----------



## tinymk (May 28, 2020)

Cialis brother.


----------



## bigdog (May 28, 2020)

ive never tried either one but when I run var my pumps are ridiculous!


----------



## TODAY (May 28, 2020)

Cialis is the superior PDE5 inhibitor by most measures.


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Cialis is the superior PDE5 inhibitor by most measures.



Also, I do not like the flushed feeing from Viagra.


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 5, 2020)

Cialis for me


----------



## Mr_Q (Jun 6, 2020)

I am now stumbling upon this Tadalafil info and bodybuilding. Daily low dosages sound very beneficial for a number of reasons. I know it’s legal, But is it easy to get outside of my doctor?


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

Mr_Q said:


> I am now stumbling upon this Tadalafil info and bodybuilding. Daily low dosages sound very beneficial for a number of reasons. I know it’s legal, But is it easy to get outside of my doctor?



Overseas pharmacies, research chemical companies and some UGLs carry It.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Plus cialis lasts longer and won’t give you spontaneous boners taking Viagra and going to the gym for a pump might not be a good idea lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2020)

I get a pump in the gym just fine without taking dick drugs. Dafuq are you guys thinking?

You wanna put vaseline in your asshole so you can take an easier shit too? 

Take a preworkout, a scoop of creatine or go old school and eat a fuking carb meal for godsakes.


----------



## Mr_Q (Jun 7, 2020)

More to it than just that. This may be a lot more beneficial than any of the pre work outs out there. I’m all for old school mentality with bodybuilding but when something comes a long that is proven and safe I’m open to that as well. Do you take any hormones ? If so why not just eat right sleep right and train hard? Same approach


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jun 8, 2020)

Cialis works great for me, but i get wicked acid reflux or something from it.


----------

